# Shopping query...Please don't ban me!



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm aware this post risks my eternal banishment from the realms of CFUK with no hope of reinstatement or forgiveness!!

Does anyone know off hand where (pref forum sponsors, though I guess that might be hard!) I can buy a few bottles of syrup? If I can also buy a machine cleaning brush and v60 filters that would add bonus points. (I know where to get just syrup from, but would prefer to use a forum sponsor if possible!)

It's my dad's birthday and that's what he really wants... To go with his lavazza pod machine.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Bella Barista will probably be able to meet your requirements.

Happy Birthday Missy's Dad!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I presume you mean those god awful things that you get in Starbucks etc, Monins???

If so Makro do them.

Might be on a different plane altogether though


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Costa used to sell some?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Is this the same as asking the chemist for something to clear 'a mates' embarrassing rash ?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

working dog said:


> Is this the same as asking the chemist for something to clear 'a mates' embarrassing rash ?


That would be far, far worse.............. How is 'your mate'?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Drewster said:


> That would be far, far worse.............. How is 'your mate'?


Oh ... he's fine thanks the itching has.... sorry, he tells me that the itching has reduced loads


----------



## holdtheonions (May 5, 2016)

I tried a bunch at one point and they just tasted horrible. Very artificial flavor that simply isn't enjoyable in coffee. Ended up putting them in seltzer and making soda out of them. I tried several each of starbucks, monin and davinci and the only one that was drinkable in coffee was the starbucks vanilla, but didn't exactly knock my socks off.

Was thinking some pure extract might be a better way to go to get a natural flavor, but never tried it.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

holdtheonions said:


> Was thinking some pure extract might be a better way to go to get a natural flavor, but never tried it.


I use peppermint extract for making mint hot choc, with either sugar syrup or extra sugar added.... works out much cheaper than mint syrup too.

For a man who is drinking LaVazza pods any additional flavour will be a bonus!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I didnt know your dad was dfk.....


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> I didnt know your dad was dfk.....


Don't lump them together! DFK is drinking Illy!!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Missy said:


> Don't lump them together!


One of them is a grumpy old git and the other....................


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

A couple years back I was upgraded to business class for a flight from Heathrow, and this meant I got to use a couple of the lounges (I don't recall which, but the airlines I was flying with had some sort of agreement with a couple of others).

As you can imagine, I got to the airport super early, excited to try out the lounges, see what food/drink they had etc. I think I settled for Canadian Airlines in the end. It was all going really well, decent choice of beers and the food was lovely.

With around 30 mins to go I thought to myself, what better way to finish than with a lovely pre-flight coffee? I walk over to the coffee machine and as I approach I'm squinting to make out the logo. That logo... It's so familiar, but... Surely in a business class lounge they wouldn't be serving... Yep, Lavazza. I'd have killed someone for some Illy (well not quite).


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk have a great selection


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Hey, don't knock the Monin syrups.. Our lass bought me some for my birthday....










...and she's already tried a couple of them..


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Missy, why not make some?

buy some deluxe bottles, make a batch of syrup on the hob (it's just sugar and water) and add in your own flavorings in the form of essences, Peppermint, vanilla etc. or some coco powder. Use Muscovado sugar and/or brown the sugar for the caramel.

Hand made syrups would be a lovely gift


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Phobic said:


> Missy, why not make some?
> 
> buy some deluxe bottles, make a batch of syrup on the hob (it's just sugar and water) and add in your own flavorings in the form of essences, Peppermint, vanilla etc. or some coco powder. Use Muscovado sugar and/or brown the sugar for the caramel.
> 
> Hand made syrups would be a lovely gift


Give the man a medal!!

Might thieve a couple of hubbies homebrew grolsch bottles. Then it's practically free. Homemade is very popular in our family so I'd likely get bonus points!!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Still think she should be kicked from the Forum


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Nah it wouldn't be the same round here without Missy. Surely syrup is only a banable offence if you actually put it in your own coffee and proclaim it an excellent idea? This is surely just the syrup of human kindness, especially making some at home for "Mistery".


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Syrups were not the issue - it was the use of the word 'shopping' that got me


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Having heard @Glenns deep objection to shopping... And the wise advice of the forum about not spending money on tat.

I present. Homemade syrups!










I did a test run with cinnamon which went in hot choc and porridge, and then progressed to these. (I'll be producing some more cinnamon to gift)

1 cup sugar, 1 cup water add your flavour.

Vanilla I used extract.

Salted caramel I used a bit of vanilla dark brown sugar (50:50 with granulated) and salt.

Mint I used a tiny bit of extract and a peppermint teabag.

Makes about 200ml, though there was variance based on how long I simmered.

Nice and easy and great for hot choc! (Which now I have a HX machine is a naughty evening treat!)

The perfect gift for the pod lover in your family as they will disguise the taste brilliantly!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

They look great

Have a look at foodie flavours website. They have a load of natural flavours that you could use to expand your syrup range. Some that you wouldn't want to use in coffee but others that might work. They even have an espresso flavour.

Bought a few bottles from the good food show. I'm now considering making a mixed spice syrup..... for my porridge, of course.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Pretty sure @Missy you could start a little production run for other members from the kitchen table. I know my wife enjoys these syrups - (is this grounds for a divorce maybe?)


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

great job! much better than buying something of the shelf


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Well dad and mum popped by today on the way to their holidays.

Dad was delighted with his present. And immediately stuck a dollop of the salted caramel in the Foundry Nicaraguan finca el Bosque lattes I'd made for them.

I smiled and said I was delighted they like them.

At least it wasn't the mint!!!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Missy said:


> Well dad and mum popped by today on the way to their holidays.
> 
> Dad was delighted with his present. And immediately stuck a dollop of the salted caramel in the Foundry Nicaraguan finca el Bosque lattes I'd made for them.
> 
> ...


I do hope that Lee doesn't read this post

Sounds like the present was a hit


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm sure your local supermarket will sell bags of sugar. Add water and tadah!

That said, Sweetbird Syrups are easily found on Amazon.

Edit: Oops didn't see there was pages 2 & 3. Those syrups look awesome.


----------

